# Then There Was Two



## jungleterry (Mar 29, 2016)

Since we where lucky enough to find a really nice example of a  rare purple 65 ross barracuda. I was able to then restore the nasty flaky one to match .Two peas in a pod.Might be selling the restored version at memory lane since i don t need two.See you there .Terry and Tammy


----------



## mcmfw2 (Mar 30, 2016)

Looks great.... Nice work Terry!


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 30, 2016)

thank you very much ,just like these Ross bikes


----------

